#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Буддизм - от дьявола?

## Игорь Лещенко

> Дополню что Тхиен это Вьетнамский Зен, главный его представитель Тить Нат Хан, был в его главном монастыре, если честно разочаровался. Патимоккхи ноль. Даже самолично слышал как один "монах" говорил одному мерянину при всех, я тут типо фэйсбук завёл, ты меня в друзья возьми и пришли мне "лиди пото" (фото твоих подруг) и начал смеяться, мол смешная шутка. 
> 
> Сам учитель хороший, но сангха у него отпад конечно.
> 
> 
> Во многих суттах Будда говорит что джаны это просто инструмент (МН52) но не самоцель . Без джхан можно дорости до однажды-возвращающегося (ибо у не-возвращаюсегося чувственные страсть искорененна).
> Например: МН52 (где он также говорит что 4 брахмавихары аничча, дуккха и анатта), МН66 (где говорит что джханы это "не достаточно"), также в дополненик посту Жени, в МН29 Будда говорит что святая жизнь живётся исключительно ради Ниббаны, ради Прекращения и тд


Меня терзают смутные сомнения (после общения с Натальей, да, обсуждали эту тему), что джхана - это некое психофизиологическое переживание, получаемое в состоянии глубокой концентрации, а вот именно религиозную направленность (или другую) придаёт ему сам ум, в зависимости от своего содержания.
У Иисуса тоже ведь были джханы, после которых он поверил в Бога и получил иддхи. Вот иддхи сейчас рассматривать не будем, но в результате джханы Он увидел (или почувствовал) Бога и уверовал в Него. А почему у буддистов это же явление приводит наоборот к безличности, и отрицании идеи бога и т.д?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения (после общения с Натальей, да, обсуждали эту тему), что джхана - это некое психофизиологическое переживание, получаемое в состоянии глубокой концентрации, а вот именно религиозную направленность (или другую) придаёт ему сам ум, в зависимости от своего содержания.
> У Иисуса тоже ведь были джханы, после которых он поверил в Бога и получил иддхи. Вот иддхи сейчас рассматривать не будем, но в результате джханы Он увидел (или почувствовал) Бога и уверовал в Него. А почему у буддистов это же явление приводит наоборот к безличности, и отрицании идеи бога и т.д?


С технической точки зрения, феномен джханы, рождается из за разницы между стабильностью и нестабильностью. Да, это психофизический феномен развивающий мудрость (растождествление,отпускание)/концентрацию/видение феноменов самих по себе. И это наблюдение феноменов "так как есть"/"самих по себе" неоставляет место Атману.

Другими словами когда вы едите внутри машины (отождествяетесь с 5-ю кхандхами) по замкнутому кругу (патиччасаммупада) и наблюдаете всё изнутри, то всё ок, и всё кажестя стабильным и нормальным, но если вы выйдите из машины, и станете в центр круга, то машина начнёт крутиться воокруг вас и она уже не кажется такой стабильной, вы видите что она на самом деле едит. Конечно пример и головокружением и машиной - грубый пример, и давольно болезненный в переживании, но механизм примерно такой, только переживание тоньше и мягче, ласковей.

Другими словами, когда вы концентрируетесь, ваше сознание наделяется относительной стабильностью, и эта относительная стабильность, будучи стабильной, проявляет на своём фоне то что менее стабильно, как тишина проявляет звук, и даёт вам возможность заметить то что нестабильно, и вы начинаете чувствовать и переживать определённые телесные и ментальные ощущения (осциляции) которые интерпритируются как радость (пити) (когда амплитуда более короткая) и счастье (суккха)(когда амплитуда более длинная). Когда эта интерпритация заканчивается, и вы как бы привыкли, и наблюдаете их "просто"/"чисто"/"сами по себе", вашь ум наделяется равностностью основанной на принятии (МН54), а не на отвращении ("мне всё равно", апатия и тд). Эту 4ю джхану, в МН66, Будда называет - "невозмутимой".

Что касается доховной направленности джхан, то Будда говорит что 4 джханы можно также развить с помощью 4 брахмавихар (дословно: место пребывания Брахм) (= метта/дружелюбие (ключ в 1ю джхану), каруна/сострадание (ключ во 2ю джхану), мудита/сорадование (ключ в 13ю джхану), упеккха/равностность принятия (ключ в 4ю джхану)), тоесть 4 джханы дают билет в миры Брахм после смерти. Другими словами, мне кажется что Иисус, будучи варённым в теистической среде, персонифицировал их, интерпритировал как Бога и что то божественное. Это не ложно, но это и не правильно (не мудро).

Также в МН106 Будда говорит что все 8 джхан - просто "восприятие" ("all are perceptions")

Как то так. 
Только собо не пологайтесь на мои объяснения, за ними практически ничего не стоит )

----------

Велеслав (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Алексей, вы меня сбиваете синими выделениями, я начинаю думать, что за ними стоит ссылка, и ошибаюсь. 
Я не могу понять отчего разные практики приводят к разному результату. Когда молишься - чувствуешь, что есть душа и есть Бог. когда практикуешь астральные практики Монро - там тоже есть какая-то неизменная сущность, бога нет, какое-то хранилище душ после смерти, помощники какие-то. практика же буддизма приводит к отрицанию этого. Получается - результат целиком зависит от способа его получения.

А что же правда? И как ее тогда узнать?

Давайте послушаем более опытных.

----------

Лери (08.08.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Я не могу понять отчего разные практики приводят к разному результату. Когда молишься - чувствуешь, что есть душа и есть Бог. когда практикуешь астральные практики Монро - там тоже есть какая-то неизменная сущность, бога нет, какое-то хранилище душ после смерти, помощники какие-то. практика же буддизма приводит к отрицанию этого. Получается - результат целиком зависит от способа его получения.
> 
> А что же правда? И как ее тогда узнать?


Как минимум это зависит от изначальных предпосылок. Теист совершая молитву посвящает ее богу, т.к. такова его система координат - личностная, включающая персонифицированного бога и происходит такое принятие задолго до молитвы и практики религиозной жизни, как таковой. Но, как буддист вы имеете иные координаты не теистического характера на основе которых впоследствии выстраивается практическая составляющая религиозной жизни.

Что правда и как ее узнать? Это вопрос веры, наблюдения, предрасположенности (в том числе психологической), каммы в конце концов.

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Лери (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Как минимум это зависит от изначальных предпосылок. Теист совершая молитву посвящает ее богу, т.к. такова его система координат - личностная, включающая персонифицированного бога и происходит такое принятие задолго до молитвы и практики религиозной жизни, как таковой. Но, как буддист вы имеете иные координаты не теистического характера на основе которых впоследствии выстраивается практическая составляющая религиозной жизни.
> 
> Что правда и как ее узнать? Это вопрос веры, наблюдения, предрасположенности (в том числе психологической), каммы в конце концов.


Так получается, что то, что ты увидишь, зависит от того, что ты хочешь увидеть (или то, что заложено религиозным воспитанием). Веришь в Бога - получишь подтверждение этого, веришь, что Бога нет - опять же получишь подтверждение. Простор для интерпретаций. Опять же таким образом как узнать истину?
И не означает это, что буддисты точно так же ухватились за иллюзию?

----------

Лери (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не могу понять отчего разные практики приводят к разному результату. Когда молишься - чувствуешь, что есть душа и есть Бог. когда практикуешь астральные практики Монро - там тоже есть какая-то неизменная сущность, бога нет, какое-то хранилище душ после смерти, помощники какие-то. практика же буддизма приводит к отрицанию этого. Получается - результат целиком зависит от способа его получения.
> 
> А что же правда? И как ее тогда узнать?


Здесь есть два момента: реальные данные от органов чувств и их интерпретация в соответствии со своими субъективными установками. Иногда два эти пункта смешивают и тогда человек считает, что видит то-то и то-то. 

Например, возьмём "ощущение благодати", которое иногда может возникнуть у того или иного человека. Само ощущение - это спокойствие, безмятежность, умиротворение. А вот интерпретированно оно может быть по-разному. И как присутствие Духа Святого, и как приход Кришны, и как достижение одного из факторов просветления пассадхи.
Как отличить правитльную интерпретацию от неправильной? Думаю, что только с помощью непредвзятой логики. Основываясь на логическом выводе, а не на эмоциональном восприятии. Но это дело непростое. Тут нужно время и внимательность.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), AndyZ (08.08.2013), SlavaR (08.08.2013), Tong Po (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Велеслав (09.08.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Юань Дин (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Здесь есть два момента: реальные данные от органов чувств и их интерпретация в соответствии со своими субъективными установками. Иногда два эти пункта смешивают и тогда человек считает, что видит то-то и то-то. 
> 
> Например, возьмём "ощущение благодати", которое иногда может возникнуть у того или иного человека. Само ощущение - это спокойствие, безмятежность, умиротворение. А вот интерпретированно оно может быть по-разному. И как присутствие Духа Святого, и как приход Кришны, и как достижение одного из факторов просветления пассадхи.
> Как отличить правитльную интерпретацию от неправильной? Думаю, что только с помощью непредвзятой логики. Основываясь на логическом выводе, а не на эмоциональном восприятии. Но это дело непростое. Тут нужно время и внимательность.


Так вот именно, скорее всего, что джхана - это как раз чувство глубокой благодати. Просто чувство, по сути такое-же, как и другие чувства, может только сложнее достижимое. И большее значение с далеко идущими выводами ему придавать не стоит, равно как и впадать в зависимость от него, и желая положить на "алтарь" этого чувства всю жизнь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Так вот именно, скорее всего, что джхана - это как раз чувство глубокой благодати. Просто чувство, по сути такое-же, как и другие чувства, может только сложнее достижимое. И большее значение с далеко идущими выводами ему придавать не стоит, равно как и впадать в зависимость от него, и желая положить на "алтарь" этого чувства всю жизнь.


Как минимум - нет.
Чувство благодати - это ощущение именно, что на уровне нашего повседневного ума. Относительно часто можно его пережить. А при джханах, как минимум, приостанавливается деятельность от внешних органов чувств. Если взять тех же индийских йогинов, которые демонстрировали при наблюдателях замедление жизнедеятельности, когда их на несколько часов помещали под воду или закапывали в землю, то не думаю, что без переключения организма и сознания на другой "квантовый уровень" это возможно.

----------

Балдинг (12.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Степан Т (08.08.2013)

----------


## Al Tolstykh

> Так получается, что то, что ты увидишь, зависит от того, что ты хочешь увидеть (или то, что заложено религиозным воспитанием). Веришь в Бога - получишь подтверждение этого, веришь, что Бога нет - опять же получишь подтверждение. Простор для интерпретаций. Опять же таким образом как узнать истину?
> И не означает это, что буддисты точно так же ухватились за иллюзию?


Если вы без излишних мудрствований принимаете Четыре Благородные Истины, то к чему вопросы? Принятие - это всегда вопрос соглашения и желательно с наименьшим количеством оговорок в конце условного "документа".

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Алексей, вы меня сбиваете синими выделениями, я начинаю думать, что за ними стоит ссылка, и ошибаюсь. 
> Я не могу понять отчего разные практики приводят к разному результату. Когда молишься - чувствуешь, что есть душа и есть Бог. когда практикуешь астральные практики Монро - там тоже есть какая-то неизменная сущность, бога нет, какое-то хранилище душ после смерти, помощники какие-то. практика же буддизма приводит к отрицанию этого. Получается - результат целиком зависит от способа его получения.
> 
> А что же правда? И как ее тогда узнать?
> 
> Давайте послушаем более опытных.


На смом деле вы сами себя сбиваете) Это нормально, аничча притягивает сознание, как мигающий поворотник. А синим цветом ибо так принято выделять сутты. Сылку не дал ибо не веся МН пока переведанна на русский, но можете поискать на theravada.ru или на accesstoinsight.com (англ)

Дело в том что можно интерпритировать феномены, разукрашивать их, давать им значение и какуюто смысловую нагрузку, додумывать то чего нету - тэистический подход с шизофреническими тенденциями. 
А можно наблюдать феномены такими какими они являются на самом деле, с чисто технической, механической и простой точки зрения - такому подходу к феноменальному учил Будда.

Правда в том, что всё сконструированное непостоянно, изменьчиво и обусловленно; удержание того что непостоянно приносит страдание; а так-как, есть страдание и непостоянство - то значит нету чегото или когото что ими владеет и управляет. (аничча, дуккха, анатта) 
Зная это, практик раз-очаровывается (от слова очарование), его жажда гаснет и он освобождается от омрачнений ума через "не-цепляние" достигая Угосания.

МН106 
"This is the Deathless, namely, the liberation of the mind through non clinging"

Практикуя джханы, брахмавихары, сатипаттханы и анапанасати, вы, по-этапно отчищаетесь 7 раз (satta visuddhi), что даёт вам возможность обрести чистоту восприятия, и видеть всё самолично, как есть:
(МН24)
1. отчищение морали
2. отчищение ума
3. отчищение взглядов
4. отчищение через отбрасывание сомнений
5. отчищение через знание и видение того чем является путь, а чем не является
6. отчищение через знание и ведение пути
7. отчищение через знание и ведение

Тут Будда говорит что Ниббана не может быть достигнута без 7-ми отчищений. Также он сравнивает это с тем как ктонибуть желая попасть в замок, должен взять сначало первую повозку, которая привезёт его ко второй и тд.

Другими словами не берите в голову. Когда мы смотрим на тень падающую от грязи на стекле - мы видим образы. Но солнце в зените не падает тенью.
Пусть каждый интерпритирует как желает и в зависимости от красок которые у него есть, у нас-же Будда забрал все краски - оставив лишь мудрость.

))

----------

Ритл (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Так получается, что то, что ты увидишь, зависит от того, что ты хочешь увидеть (или то, что заложено религиозным воспитанием). Веришь в Бога - получишь подтверждение этого, веришь, что Бога нет - опять же получишь подтверждение. Простор для интерпретаций. Опять же таким образом как узнать истину?
> И не означает это, что буддисты точно так же ухватились за иллюзию?


Какую истину Вы хотите узнать? Вы будете верить в то, что кажется вам правдой, и религиозное воспитание не будет решающим. Я вот в христианской семье воспитывалась, а в бога никогда не верила. Если Вы метаетесь и сомневаетесь в истинности учения, значит Вы не верите. Возникновение веры - это как будто внезапно включили свет в тёмной комнате. Иногда это может произойти спонтанно, а иногда в результате глубокого обдумывания (некий исайт, озарение). Отсюда практический вывод - если нет глубокой убежденности, если не веришь, то стоит задуматься о причинах.

----------

Al Tolstykh (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Какую истину Вы хотите узнать? Вы будете верить в то, что кажется вам правдой, и религиозное воспитание не будет решающим. Я вот в христианской семье воспитывалась, а в бога никогда не верила. Если Вы метаетесь и сомневаетесь в истинности учения, значит Вы не верите. Возникновение веры - это как будто внезапно включили свет в тёмной комнате. Иногда это может произойти спонтанно, а иногда в результате глубокого обдумывания (некий исайт, озарение). Отсюда практический вывод - если нет глубокой убежденности, если не веришь, то стоит задуматься о причинах.


Кто включает свет? Вследствие чего? Свет - это понятно, движение электронов, электромагнитное поле, длинна волны, туда сюда. А вера? что это такое? Откуда она берется?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Так вот именно, скорее всего, что джхана - это как раз чувство глубокой благодати. Просто чувство, по сути такое-же, как и другие чувства, может только сложнее достижимое. И большее значение с далеко идущими выводами ему придавать не стоит, равно как и впадать в зависимость от него, и желая положить на "алтарь" этого чувства всю жизнь.


Да, не стоит цепляться ни за что феноменальное. Ни за какой объект ума. Даже за самые "превосходные" состояния ума как база ни-восприятия-ни-не-восприятия.(МН106)
Будда сказал так:
"Татхагата, видя что есть это, видит уход от этого (escape from this), уходит за это (beyond this)."

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Кто включает свет? Вследствие чего? Свет - это понятно, движение электронов, электромагнитное поле, длинна волны, туда сюда. А вера? что это такое? Откуда она берется?


Вера - это убежденность в истиннсти ответа на мучающий тебя вопрос (о смысле жизни, например). Если нет такого вопроса, то и ответ не важен и верить не за чем. Берется в результате работы головного мозга :Wink: .

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Если вы без излишних мудрствований принимаете Четыре Благородные Истины, то к чему вопросы? Принятие - это всегда вопрос соглашения и желательно с наименьшим количеством оговорок в конце условного "документа".


Вот именно, что не принимаю. Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной. Вообще, с точки зрения христианина всё это выглядит как проделки дьявола, который таким образом решил разрушить не только нашу жизнь, но и душу, подсунув нам вместо смысла пустышку. Действительно, кому еще придет в голову такой изощренный замысел - подменить светлое вдоховение и радость от каждого дня на непонятно что? Это не путь к свету, это путь к тьме.



> Вера - это убежденность в истиннсти ответа на мучающий тебя вопрос (о смысле жизни, например). Если нет такого вопроса, то и ответ не важен и верить не за чем. Берется в результате работы головного мозга.


 - а откуда вы знаете, что ответ правильный? Зло очень искусно умеет проникать в сознание и притворяться самим собой, дабы утащить потом в бездну.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вот именно, что не принимаю. Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной. Вообще, с точки зрения христианина всё это выглядит как проделки дьявола, который таким образом решил разрушить не только нашу жизнь, но и душу, подсунув нам вместо смысла пустышку. Действительно, кому еще придет в голову такой изощренный замысел - подменить светлое вдоховение и радость от каждого дня на непонятно что? Это не путь к свету, это путь к тьме.
>  - а откуда вы знаете, что ответ правильный? Зло очень искусно умеет проникать в сознание и притворяться самим собой, дабы утащить потом в бездну.


Ну вот вы и познали 1ю Благородную Истину )

----------


## Топпер

> Вот именно, что не принимаю. Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной. Вообще, с точки зрения христианина всё это выглядит как проделки дьявола, который таким образом решил разрушить не только нашу жизнь, но и душу, подсунув нам вместо смысла пустышку.


Так и с т.з. христианства мир во зле лежит. Он уже испорчен грехопадением Адама и Хавы.



> Действительно, кому еще придет в голову такой изощренный замысел - подменить светлое вдоховение и радость от каждого дня на непонятно что? Это не путь к свету, это путь к тьме.


Для тех, кто ещё не наигрался в радости жизни - да, конечно. А вот для тех, кто наигрался, кто видит уже тщетность "светлого вдохновения каждого дня", для тех буддийский путь уже не кажется извилистым.
Разочарование в сансаре - это краеугольный камень. Без этого всё остальное не будет работать.  Пока есть жажда чувтсвенных удовольствий, пока есть жажда бытия или не бытия, человек всё ещё вынужден вновь и вновь перерождаться.
Кстати, христианские подвижники, уходившие в пустынь, тоже видели тщетность мирской суеты.

Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет радость от сынов, – так говорил лукавый Мара, –
Кто имеет стада, тот имеет радость от стад, ибо звенья бытия –
Радости людей, и тот, у кого их нет, не имеет и радостей.

Но так сказал Совершенный:
Кто имеет сынов, тот имеет и заботу от сынов;
Кто имеет стада, тот имеет и заботу от стад,
Ибо звенья бытия – причина людских забот;
У кого нет их, у того нет и заботы.
Дханья сутта

И просьба: если вы стали православным, уберите пожалуйста из профиля слово "тхеравада", дабы не вводить в заблуждение участников форума.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Балдинг (12.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Микаэль (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Павел Ш. (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Степан Т (08.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Вот именно, что не принимаю. Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной. Вообще, с точки зрения христианина всё это выглядит как проделки дьявола, который таким образом решил разрушить не только нашу жизнь, но и душу, подсунув нам вместо смысла пустышку. Действительно, кому еще придет в голову такой изощренный замысел - подменить светлое вдоховение и радость от каждого дня на непонятно что? Это не путь к свету, это путь к тьме.
>  - а откуда вы знаете, что ответ правильный? Зло очень искусно умеет проникать в сознание и притворяться самим собой, дабы утащить потом в бездну.


Тогда зачем вам Тхеравада? Прежде чем считать себя буддистом, необходимо согласиться с тем, что 4БИ - это истины, а не происки дьявола. 
Какая-то странная тенденция появилась: приходят люди с традицией "Тхеравада" и начинают критиковать фундаментальные буддийские взгляды.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Жека (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Ну вот вы и познали 1ю Благородную Истину )


Каким образом? От религии и нужно, чтобы она возвышала душу, вызывала чувство прекрасного и что не зазря живешь. А в буддизме, получается, всё что не делай, всё омрачения. Хорошее в этом плане уравнено с плохим.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Каким образом? От религии и нужно, чтобы она возвышала душу, вызывала чувство прекрасного и что не зазря живешь. А в буддизме, получается, всё что не делай, всё омрачения. Хорошее в этом плане уравнено с плохим.


Ну вы ведь сейчас страдаете) Ментальный дискомфорт ведь чувствуете? 

И что есть страдание монахи ?
Рождение это страдание
Старение это страдание
Болезнь это страдание
Смерть это страдание
Грусть, плач, боль, горе, отчаяние это страдание
Связывание с тем что не-желаемо это страдание
Расставание с тем что желаемо это страдание
Не получение желаемого это страдание
В общем, жажда к 5 фокусам личности это страдание
А именно:
Жажда к форме, к чувству, к восприятию, к ментальным формациям, к сознанию это страдание.

Вот это - оффицеальная трактовка Благородной Истины о Страдании сделанная Буддой. Скажите с чем вы не согласны, я попробую вам объяснить.

----------


## Топпер

> Каким образом? От религии и нужно, чтобы она возвышала душу, вызывала чувство прекрасного и что не зазря живешь. А в буддизме, получается, всё что не делай, всё омрачения. Хорошее в этом плане уравнено с плохим.


Напротив. Буддизм очень оптимистичен. Он даёт смысл. Потому, что если бы Будда говорил только о первой истине, от такого учения было бы мало толку. Но Будда говорит и о причинах и о состоянии при котором страданий нет. И, самое главное для нас, о методах избавления от причин страданий.
Более того, буддизм - одна из немногих религий (возможно, что даже единственная), которая уповает не на милость божию (т.е. так или иначе на каприз какого-либо божества), а на личную работу. Что может быть более оптимистичного, как не знание того, что всё (и благие плоды и неблагие) в наших руках? Что наш путь зависит не от милости или прихоти богов, которые захотят из рая изгонят, захотят потоп устроят, захотят дождь из огня и серы пошлют на людей (которых надо заметить, сами же и наделили свободой воли), а от самих практикующих.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Ittosai (08.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Балдинг (12.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Вятко (12.08.2013), Кхантибало (09.08.2013), Микаэль (08.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> А вот для тех, кто наигрался, кто видит уже тщетность "светлого вдохновения каждого дня", для тех буддийский путь уже не кажется извилистым.
> Разочарование в сансаре - это краеугольный камень.


 - так видение тщетности - это симптом отравления души, а отнюдь не то, к чему нужно стремиться.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> - а откуда вы знаете, что ответ правильный?


Я в это верю :Smilie:

----------

Мокроусов Вадим (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Вот именно, что не принимаю. Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной. Вообще, с точки зрения христианина всё это выглядит как проделки дьявола, который таким образом решил разрушить не только нашу жизнь, но и душу, подсунув нам вместо смысла пустышку.


И это тоже вопрос веры.

----------


## Федор Ф

> - так видение тщетности - это симптом отравления души, а отнюдь не то, к чему нужно стремиться.


Стремиться нужно к видению правды, а не обманывать себя сладкими иллюзиями.
4БИ на то и истины, что содержат только правду, независимо от того, нравится она нам или нет.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> - так видение тщетности - это симптом отравления души, а отнюдь не то, к чему нужно стремиться.


А Отцы Церкви, которые уходили от мира и от мирских радостей, они разве тоже были отравлены?

----------

Балдинг (12.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> А Отцы Церкви, которые уходили от мира и от мирских радостей, они разве тоже были отравлены?


"Не люби мира и того, что в мире" - говорил один из них

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> А Отцы Церкви, которые уходили от мира и от мирских радостей, они разве тоже были отравлены?


Они уходили от зла и страстей, грубой чувственности. Но они не занимались само-разрушением. Они сохраняли способность любить (не на мирском уровне, но на возвышенном, естественно). И не обесценивали бытие.
А вообще - ну, тут каждый может написать, что он-то точно верит в правильное.
А на основании чего он может делать такое утверждение, откуда он может понимать, что это не соблазн и морок? Некие силы весьма хитры в ловле душ человеческих.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> От религии и нужно, чтобы она возвышала душу, вызывала чувство прекрасного и что не зазря живешь.


Почему Вы так думаете?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А на основании чего он может делать такое утверждение, откуда он может понимать, что это не соблазн и морок? Некие силы весьма хитры в ловле душ человеческих.


Вот вы прочтите описание 1ой Благородной Истины, и скажите что именно в ней не Истинно, и как вы узнали что остальное Истинно.

----------


## Топпер

> Они уходили от зла и страстей, грубой чувственности. Но они не занимались само-разрушением. Они сохраняли способность любить (не на мирском уровне, но на возвышенном, естественно). И не обесценивали бытие.


С т.з. буддизма они просто отказывались от первого, самого грубого вида жажды: каматанхи. Но бхаватанха у них не была преодолена. Собственно говоря, они и не могли её преодолевать именно в силу привязанности к идее "я". Похожий процесс наблюдался и у брахманистских подвижников. 



> А на основании чего он может делать такое утверждение, откуда он может понимать, что это не соблазн и морок? Некие силы весьма хитры в ловле душ человеческих.


В силу того, что тщательный анализ не показывает нам ни наличие души, как вечной и неизменной сущности, ни наличие бога-творца.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Балдинг (12.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> - так видение тщетности - это симптом отравления души, а отнюдь не то, к чему нужно стремиться.


Вы и в душу верите? Не резидент ли Вы христианских спецслужб?

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Некие силы весьма хитры в ловле душ человеческих.


А это Вы откуда взяли? (привет Чаплину)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> С т.з. буддизма они просто отказывались от первого, самого грубого вида жажды: каматанхи. Но бхаватанха у них не была преодолена. Собственно говоря, они и не могли её преодолевать именно в силу привязанности к идее "я". Похожий процесс наблюдался и у брахманистских подвижников. 
> 
> В силу того, что тщательный анализ не показывает нам ни наличие души, как вечной и неизменной сущности, ни наличие бога-творца.


А чем плоха жажда бытия? Вполне естественное состояние.

Тщательный анализ именно буддийскими методами и то, если быть точным, анализ этот основывается на субъективном ощущении анатты во время медитации. И то, далеко не все люди это могут проверить непосредственно, слишком высокий уровень. 
Другие люди, в других религиозных системах, используя разные методы, наоборот убеждаются, что некая сущность (душа) есть. 

И такой вопрос - почему же Христос, достигнув высоких состояний, не увидел отсутствия души? Почему никто из небуддийских святых такого явления как анатта аничча и дукха не заметили тоже?




> Почему Вы так думаете?


А ради чего тогда жить? С таким подходом человек не только смысла бытия лишается, но и всякого стимула продолжать какие либо жизненные движения. Ибо всё тлен.
Поясню - смысл бытия - это не желание попасть в рай или ад после смерти, а желание прожить жизнь осмысленно и с пользой, может быть не достигнув высоты подвижничества, а хотя бы в ладу с семьей, детишек воспитать хорошими людьми, в профессии реализоваться. А если дано будет - так может книжку написать, картины, или музыку, чтобы люди радовались.

----------


## Аурум

> Пожалуйста измените название темы (мы же не прикидываемся православными на сайте кураева и не даем христианству уничижительных характеристик).


Правильно! Буддизм - от Иблиса!  :Mad:

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Другие люди, в других религиозных системах, используя разные методы, наоборот убеждаются, что некая сущность (душа) есть.


Потому что иллюзия "Я" простирается через все миры сансары, как и  все духовные уровни, вплоть до самых высоких. Небеса - не исключение. Но знание анатта ведет за пределы сансары. Единственное, причем, учение. 




> И такой вопрос - почему же Христос, достигнув высоких состояний, не увидел отсутствия души?


Христос знал Небесный мир, но не Ниббану.  И принимал его за освобождение. Но небесный мир не освобождает от "я".
Кстати, он тоже ведь пытался спасти людей. От чего, как вы думаете, если жизнь так прекрасна? Зачем тогда спаситель?




> Почему никто из небуддийских святых такого явления как анатта аничча и дукха не заметили тоже?


И аничча и дуккха никто не заметил? Ну, это уже перегиб.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Кхантибало (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А чем плоха жажда бытия? Вполне естественное состояние.


Для тех, кто ещё не наелся бытием - ничего плохого в такой жажде нет.
Более того, таким людям про Ниббану и знать то не нужно. Именно поэтому Будда для таких людей говорил только предварительные речи.



> Тщательный анализ именно буддийскими методами и то, если быть точным, анализ этот основывается на субъективном ощущении анатты во время медитации. И то, далеко не все люди это могут проверить непосредственно, слишком высокий уровень. 
> Другие люди, в других религиозных системах, используя разные методы, наоборот убеждаются, что некая сущность (душа) есть.


Логикой достаточно проверить. Здесь медитация особо то и не нужна.



> И такой вопрос - почему же Христос, достигнув высоких состояний, не увидел отсутствия души? Почему никто из небуддийских святых такого явления как анатта аничча и дукха не заметили тоже?


Видимо потому, что не искал в этом направлении. В конце концов учители Будды, Алара Калама и Уддака Рамапутта, которые верхних джхан достигали, и то не нашли анатту.



> Поясню - смысл бытия - это не желание попасть в рай или ад после смерти, а желание прожить жизнь осмысленно и с пользой, может быть не достигнув высоты подвижничества, а хотя бы в ладу с семьей, детишек воспитать хорошими людьми, в профессии реализоваться. А если дано будет - так может книжку написать, картины, или музыку, чтобы люди радовались.


А почему буддист всем этим заниматься не может? Вообще говоря в Азии именно на всё это упор и делается в проповедях. 



> А ради чего тогда жить? С таким подходом человек не только смысла бытия лишается, но и всякого стимула продолжать какие либо жизненные движения. Ибо всё тлен.


Так всё тлен и для христианина, кроме заботы своей посмертной участью. Если посмотреть чему учил Христос, то разве не он говорил:



> 34 Не думайте, что Я пришел принести мир на землю; не мир пришел Я принести, но меч,
> 35 ибо Я пришел разделить человека с отцом его, и дочь с матерью ее, и невестку со свекровью ее.
> 36 И враги человеку — домашние его.
> 37 Кто любит отца или мать более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня; и кто любит сына или дочь более, нежели Меня, не достоин Меня;
> 38 и кто не берет креста своего и следует за Мною, тот не достоин Меня.
> 39 Сберегший душу свою потеряет ее; а потерявший душу свою ради Меня сбережет ее.
> От Матфея 10:34


Другое дело, что в современном христианстве это уже по-другому трактуют. Но изначально Христос отнюдь не о семейных ценностях или о патриотизме учил.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Petrov (08.09.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (09.08.2013), Zom (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Вятко (12.08.2013), Кхантибало (09.08.2013), Микаэль (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013), Эделизи (12.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А чем плоха жажда бытия? Вполне естественное состояние.


Вы прочитали описание 1ой БИ?




> Тщательный анализ именно буддийскими методами и то, если быть точным, анализ этот основывается на субъективном ощущении анатты во время медитации. И то, далеко не все люди это могут проверить непосредственно, слишком высокий уровень. 
> Другие люди, в других религиозных системах, используя разные методы, наоборот убеждаются, что некая сущность (душа) есть.


Нет, анатта аблюдается объективно.

Скажите, вы можете сказать вашему телу не стареть? Или приказать своему уму думать как Эйнштейн?




> И такой вопрос - почему же Христос, достигнув высоких состояний, не увидел отсутствия души? Почему никто из небуддийских святых такого явления как анатта аничча и дукха не заметили тоже?


Потому что идеи "Я, моё, то чем я являюсь" могут присутствовать в уме практика аж до 4ой безформенной (арупа) джханы - не-восприятия-ни-не-восприятия.





> А ради чего тогда жить? С таким подходом человек не только смысла бытия лишается, но и всякого стимула продолжать какие либо жизненные движения. Ибо всё тлен.


Человек, будучи обусловленным феноменом, феноменом проявляющим себя при наличии определённых условий, так или иначе умрёт.

Какой смысл существования у радуги?




> Поясню - смысл бытия - это не желание попасть в рай или ад после смерти, а желание прожить жизнь осмысленно и с пользой, может быть не достигнув высоты подвижничества, а хотя бы в ладу с семьей, детишек воспитать хорошими людьми, в профессии реализоваться. А если дано будет - так может книжку написать, картины, или музыку, чтобы люди радовались.


Что бы они не делали они всё равно постареют, заболеют и умрут. Их дети тоже умрут. Книжка, картина, музыка тоже исчезнет. И радость, без условий, тоже пройдёт.

Всё что обусловленно - непостоянно. Всё феноменальное - непостоянно. Только то - что никогда не рождалось - не может умереть.

Прочитайте внимательно описание Благородной Истины о Страдании.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Для тех, кто ещё не наелся бытием - ничего плохого в такой жажде нет.
> 
> Логикой достаточно проверить. Здесь медитация особо то и не нужна.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Логика - такая интересная вещь, чтобы придти к правильным выводам, нужно опираться на правильные предпосылки. Если основа ошибочна, то самое безупречное логическое утверждение приводит к неправильным выводам (к примеру - логические выверты психически-больных)
> ...


- а они знали, что она есть? Не знали, вот и не нашли. Не было такого внушения. Если бы эксперимент был чист, то они бы нашли ее, даже если не знали. А теперь, даже начиная практику, буддист держит в уме понятия анатты, аниччи и дукхи, неудивительно, что ее и находит. А христианин, воспитанный в парадигме души и Бога - находит душу и Бога. Вот так работает внушение.

А как оно на самом деле-то, как понять?

----------

Лери (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> - а они знали, что она есть? Не знали, вот и не нашли. Не было такого внушения. Если бы эксперимент был чист, то они бы нашли ее, даже если не знали. А теперь, даже начиная практику, буддист держит в уме понятия анатты, аниччи и дукхи, неудивительно, что ее и находит. А христианин, воспитанный в парадигме души и Бога - находит душу и Бога. Вот так работает внушение.
> 
> А как оно на самом деле-то?


А вы попробуйте ничего не держать в уме, если удастся - увидите, как оно на самом деле.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (09.08.2013), Лери (09.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> А вы попробуйте ничего не держать в уме, если удастся - увидите, как оно на самом деле.


Если бы можно было начать практику с чистого листа, без всяких религиозных идей, которые в любом случае будут вносить предвзятость.

Да, Федор,  всегда хотел спросить творческого человека, а вы, я слышал, как раз таковой. Творческие люди видят проблеск истины. Какая она?

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Если бы можно было начать практику с чистого листа, без всяких религиозных идей, которые в любом случае будут вносить предвзятость.


Как это с чистого листа? И сколько жизней вам понадобится, чтобы хоть немного продвинуться? Нет, просто имеет смысл проверять истинность идей своим опытом, своей интуицией, своим сердцем и разумом, прежде чем принять их.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> - а они знали, что она есть? Не знали, вот и не нашли. Не было такого внушения.


Вообще говоря знали. Всё-таки идея Ниббаны, мокши, идея Будды, как достигшего освобождения от сансары, в те времена была весьма популярна. Не зря же на Будду шли посмотреть именно, как на Будду.



> Если бы эксперимент был чист, то они бы нашли ее, даже если не знали. А теперь, даже начиная практику, буддист держит в уме понятия анатты, аниччи и дукхи, неудивительно, что ее и находит. А христианин, воспитанный в парадигме души и Бога - находит душу и Бога. Вот так работает внушение.
> 
> А как оно на самом деле-то, как понять?


Мы пытаемся найти в потоке сознания некий элемент, который был бы постоянным и неизменным. Потому, что "душа", "я" по определению не могут быть непостоянными и изменчивыми. Если бы они были таковыми (непостоянными и изменчивыми), это означало бы, что душа непостоянна и изменчива. Но тогда непонятно почему её надо было бы считать нашей истинной сутью.
И вот такую то душу мы обнаружить ни в опыте, ни логикой и не можем.

----------

Tong Po (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Как это с чистого листа? И сколько жизней вам понадобится, чтобы хоть немного продвинуться? Нет, просто имеет смысл проверять истинность идей своим опытом, своей интуицией, своим сердцем и разумом, прежде чем принять их.


Куда продвинуться? Прежде чем двигаться, нужно смотреть, куда.

И да, опыт и интуиция как раз вопят против буддизма. Да и сам Будда говорил, что бытовым умом эта теория непостигаема. Квантовая механика тоже идет в разрез с бытовым мировоззрением, но тем не менее, она верна, ибо позволяет вести рассчеты, результаты которых на практике же находят подтверждение.
А вот Буддизм как проверить?
А сколько внешне верных философий почили в бозе?
Да и душа может вполне быть, только не неизменная, а эволюционирующая, проходящая разные этапы, или не проходящая, или еще что-нибудь. В конце концов и души может не быть, но тогда и ниббаны тоже не будет.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Что делают с душой?
Её - отчищают.

Вот мы и отчищяем, до Отчищения-без-остатков.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Да и душа может вполне быть, только не неизменная, а эволюционирующая, проходящая разные этапы, или не проходящая, или еще что-нибудь.


Тогда это уже не истинная сущность. Потому, что эволюционировать (т.е. меняться) может только нечто составное. По-другому никак. 



> В конце концов и души может не быть, но тогда и ниббаны тоже не будет.


А вот Ниббана то и будет как раз таки  :Smilie: 
Ибо Ниббана с душой никак не связана.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Творческие люди видят проблеск истины. Какая она?


Творческие люди обычно просто более утонченные, чем не творческие. Поэтому инсайты, проникновение в суть для них доступнее. Во всяком случае, так должно быть. Но далеко не всегда так бывает. Все зависит от степени омраченности человека. Поэтому об истине лучше спрашивать не творческого человека, а духовного, религиозного. И вам ответить может только тот. кто не просто заучил религиозную истину и повторяет ее вслед за учителем, а тот, кто *совпал* внутренне с ней.

Ну, если уж вопрос задан мне, то я скажу просто свое мнение. Я считаю, что и христианство (если уж мы о нем заговорили), и буддизм, и, возможно, другие религиозные и философские учения содержат истину. Христос говорил истину. Но его истина соответствовала тому уровню, который он проповедовал, т.е. Небесам. Путь, данный им, действительно ведет на Небеса. Он ни в чем не пошел против истины. Но этот путь и его цель - внутрисансарные, а, значит - не выходящие за пределы "я", атта. Тот, кто верно следует за Христом, переродится на Небесах, здесь нет обмана. А, значит, его учение - истинно. Но эта истина перестает быть таковой, если подняться на более высокий уровень. И для этого, более высокого уровня, существует другая истина. А именно - анатта и прекращение сансары. И это тоже истина. Но абсолютная, а не частная, как в случае с Христом. Вот так, примерно. Если я сумел объяснить.

----------

Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (08.08.2013), Пема Дролкар (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (09.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Тогда это уже не истинная сущность. Потому, что эволюционировать (т.е. меняться) может только нечто составное. По-другому никак. 
> 
> А вот Ниббана то и будет как раз таки 
> Ибо Ниббана с душой никак не связана.


Ну это понятно, логически. Только откуда вы знаете, что дело так и обстоит? Вот, последователи Монро пишут, что в своем астрале они видят области, в которых после смерти люди получают то, во что верили (на какое-то время до следующего воплощения). Соответственно кто верил про небытие - лежат буквально штабелями в безчувственном состоянии, для любителей ада - приготовлен ад,и так далее. В основном, конечно, люди продолжают что-то похожее на реальную жизнь, оттуда их духи возможно вызывать на сеансах спиритизма.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это понятно, логически. Только откуда вы знаете, что дело так и обстоит?


По-другому просто не может быть. Если что-либо способно меняться, значит оно состоит из нескольких частей. Это абсолютно весь наш опыт подтверждает.





> Вот, последователи Монро пишут, что в своем астрале они видят области, в которых после смерти люди получают то, во что верили (на какое-то время до следующего воплощения). Соответственно кто верил про небытие - лежат буквально штабелями в безчувственном состоянии, для любителей ада - приготовлен ад,и так далее. В основном, конечно, люди продолжают что-то похожее на реальную жизнь, оттуда их духи возможно вызывать на сеансах спиритизма.


Ниббана, опять же по определению, возможна только тогда, когда диттхи уже оставлены. Пока есть *вера в Ниббану*, - это ещё не Ниббана. Хотя ошибки в плане достижения Ниббаны, говорят, нередки. Когда люди за неё что-то другое принимают. Но это уже практикой потом проверяется. Например тем остались ли в сознании килесы или в любых ситуациях они не появляются.

----------

Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Правильно! Буддизм - от Иблиса!


Хорошо Вам - можете над этим просто посмеяться, а вот меня задевает(

----------


## Федор Ф

> И да, опыт и интуиция как раз вопят против буддизма.


Зачем же вы тогда пишите в строке "традиция" Тхеравада? Кто вас принуждает? Вот ведь парадокс-то.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Tong Po (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Особенно первая истина о страдании кажется крайне надуманной...кому еще придет в голову такой изощренный замысел - подменить светлое вдоховение и радость от каждого дня на непонятно что? Это не путь к свету, это путь к тьме.


Уж в чём-чём, а в первой истине сомневаться? (или мало в данную секунду в мире убивают, насилуют, калечат детей?) Светлое вдохновение и радость от каждого дня, говорите (наверное, от того, что с собственным ребенком этого пока не случилось). Ах проделки дьявола, а может всемогущий боженька посылает нам испытание, чтобы укрепить в вере? Не смешите!

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Эделизи (12.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ну это понятно, логически. Только откуда вы знаете, что дело так и обстоит? Вот, последователи Монро пишут, что в своем астрале они видят области, в которых после смерти люди получают то, во что верили (на какое-то время до следующего воплощения). Соответственно кто верил про небытие - лежат буквально штабелями в безчувственном состоянии, для любителей ада - приготовлен ад,и так далее. В основном, конечно, люди продолжают что-то похожее на реальную жизнь, оттуда их духи возможно вызывать на сеансах спиритизма.


Что значит - для любителей ада приготовлен ад?) Вы видели хоть раз людей в здравом уме, которым нравится перспектива вечного страдания?)




> У людей есть поговорка — «с каждым сбудется по его вере». Ее обычно употребляют не к месту, в том смысле, что надо верить в хорошее, быть оптимистом, и все будет чики-чики. В действительности же смысл этих слов более прозаичен. Он в том, что наши видения — в том числе и загробная реальность — выстраиваются из наших бессознательных ожиданий. Если вы родились в реке под названием «Волга» и провели в ней всю жизнь, это означает, что в какой-то момент вы окажетесь в Каспийском море (если только Горький не врет). Забавно, однако, что люди чаще всего не вполне понимают, по какой именно реке они плывут.
> Иной гражданин уверен, что путешествует по Гангу или Миссисипи, а то и вообще превратился в нильского крокодила благодаря особым духовным практикам, — а на самом деле его по-прежнему сплавляют вниз по матушке-Волге вместе с бутылками от пивасика, гнилыми бревнами и прочим сором. Чтобы разобраться с вопросом до конца и понять, во что человек верит (и верит ли вообще), ему надо умереть — и вновь прийти в себя под взглядом Великого Вампира. Тогда все проясняется довольно быстро.
> Вера, увы, не зависит от того, что человек думает про себя при жизни. Она связана с заложенным в детстве фундаментом, который почти всегда сохраняется при разворотах взрослой личности. Хороший и искренний русский человек, на полном серьезе считающий себя последователем Будды, может обнаружить себя в христианском загробии по той же самой причине, по которой всю жизнь видел во время запоев маленьких зеленых чертей — а не, скажем, трехглазых гималайских демонов. Другой, полагающий себя христианином, легко может попасть под атаку свободных мемов в атеистической зоне хаоса.



Вас напрягает то, что результат подстраивается под сеттинг?) так ничего удивительного - вы будете видеть так, как вас научили (или вы сами научились) видеть. Сейчас у вас не вызывает никаких сомнений, что Земля - шарообразная и чуть приплюснутая с боков, в средние века было нормально думать другое, в восемнадцатом веке поиски флогистона были верхом научности, а в середине двадцатого века упорно отрицали генетику. Буддизм - это удобный сеттинг для того, чтобы избавиться от страданий сансары. Не верите в сансару, верите в сциентизм? Нет проблем, пусть тогда буддизм - это такой наиболее благородный из видов архаичного сумасшествия. 

Буддизм не ставит цель "обьяснить, как на самом деле" - вопросы космологии интересовали буддийских мыслителей постольку-поскольку, ровно настолько, насколько они помогут обьяснить остальным путь освобождения от дукхи. Именно поэтому нам в наследство в буддизме осталась космологическая система индуистов, которая использовалась как дидактический материал. Ключевые же вопросы довольно трансцендентальны, а те, которые не настолько трансцендентальны, в той мере относительны, в какой результаты теста Роршаха одинаковы у разных людей.  

Если вы начнёте заниматься чудесными способами смещения точки сборки в разные стороны, у вас могут быть вообще другие откровения, которые будут для вас более важными, чем у Монро и буддистов и баптистов и криптошактистов - непосредственность переживания не даст вам усомниться в их истинности. Нюанс в том, что буддисты занимаются исследованием внутреннего космоса двадцать пять веков - и это является их непосредственной практикой, в отличие от многих прочих религий. За этот период было накоплено весьма много практической информации по вопросу "того, как всё обстоит на самом деле в астрале".  :Wink: 

А также - люблю наблюдать сциентистов, которые случайно оказываются в основном в тхеравадинских рядах. Очень на многие размышления наводит.  :Facepalm:

----------

Ittosai (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (08.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Христос знал Небесный мир, но не Ниббану.  И принимал его за освобождение. Но небесный мир не освобождает от "я".
> Кстати, он тоже ведь пытался спасти людей. От чего, как вы думаете, если жизнь так прекрасна? Зачем тогда спаситель?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				От адов он пытался их спасти, какое-никакое нравственное поведение привить. В доктринальном плане он гораздо человечнее бога иудаизма Яхве был.
> 
> ...


 - так вот только что бханте упомянул, что таки высокореализованные учителя Будды ухитрились это как-то не заметить. Хотя у нас на форуме гораздо менее реализованные люди говорили, что анатту видели краем глаза. Естественно, я не думаю, что кто-то намеренно искажает опыт, просто если знать, что должен увидеть белого слоника, то он может реально где нить примерещиться.

А по поводу поля "традиция" - как его теперь поменять?

----------


## Топпер

> - так вот только что бханте упомянул, что таки высокореализованные учителя Будды ухитрились это как-то не заметить.


Имею в виду анатту. Дуккху то они точно видели.



> Хотя у нас на форуме гораздо менее реализованные люди говорили, что анатту видели краем глаза. Естественно, я не думаю, что кто-то намеренно искажает опыт, просто если знать, что должен увидеть белого слоника, то он может реально где нить примерещиться.


Запросто может. Такое в христианстве называется "впадение в прелесть". И такие вещи нужно проверять или опытом, или советом с другими людьми или, если есть учитель, советоваться с ним.

----------

Сергей Ч (09.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

> Имею в виду анатту. Дуккху то они точно видели.
> .


- а точно ли видели? Они ведь не предлагали избавляться от всего срочно и бегом в ниббану. Значит жизнь не представлялась им страдательной. И само стремление их достигать всё более и более высоких уровней - не было ли прелестью?

----------


## Нико

"Прелесть" -- это христианский термин. )

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> "Прелесть" -- это христианский термин. )


Нико -- невнимательный читатель форума)

----------

Tong Po (09.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико -- невнимательный читатель форума)


Как раз внимательный)))))

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Как раз внимательный)))))


Бханте, в таком случае, внимательней вас:




> Такое в христианстве называется "впадение в прелесть".


и именно от этого оттолкнулся в тезисе Игорь Лещенко, которому вы ещё раз напомнили про прелесть.
Чтоб он точно не сомневался, видимо  :Wink:

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Бханте, в таком случае, внимательней вас:
> 
> 
> 
> и именно от этого оттолкнулся в тезисе Игорь Лещенко, которому вы ещё раз напомнили про прелесть.
> Чтоб он точно не сомневался, видимо


Для меня "прелесть" -- это что-то прелестное. А Вы вот своими сообщениями не даёте мне времени прочитать, почему, собственно, "буддизм -- от дьявола". :Frown:

----------


## Топпер

> А по поводу поля "традиция" - как его теперь поменять?


Написать в эту тему. Администраторы поменяют.

----------


## Топпер

> - а точно ли видели? Они ведь не предлагали избавляться от всего срочно и бегом в ниббану. Значит жизнь не представлялась им страдательной. И само стремление их достигать всё более и более высоких уровней - не было ли прелестью?


Они искали Ниббану. Тогда почти все аскеты и подвижники это делали. Но им чуть-чуть не хватило. Будда потом, когда готовился начать проповедовать, в первую очередь именно про них вспомнил поняв, что они практически сразу схватят суть.

----------


## Нико

> Они искали Ниббану. Тогда почти все аскеты и подвижники это делали. Но им чуть-чуть не хватило. Будда потом, когда готовился начать проповедовать, в первую очередь именно про них вспомнил поняв, что они практически сразу схватят суть.


И от схвачивания сути от разрыва сердца умерло 500 архатов  :Frown:

----------

Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> И от схвачивания сути от разрыва сердца умерло 500 архатов


У нас такого нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> У нас такого нет


Я где-то слышала, наверняка утверждать не буду )

----------


## Топпер

> Я где-то слышала, наверняка утверждать не буду )


Это где-то в махаянских сутрах встречалось.

----------

Нико (08.08.2013), Сергей Хос (08.08.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Для меня "прелесть" -- это что-то прелестное. А Вы вот своими сообщениями не даёте мне времени прочитать, почему, собственно, "буддизм -- от дьявола".


Я вообще не понял как эта тема появилась. Похоже, она выделена с другой темы и названа так кем-то из модераторов (подозреваю, что Топпером).  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Я вообще не понял как эта тема появилась. Похоже, она выделена с другой теме и названа так кем-то из модераторов (подозреваю, что Топпером).


Правильно подозреваете. Всё так и было  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Аурум (08.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Правильно подозреваете. Всё так и было


ну и ну!
а я на Игоря из-за этого наехала
мои извинения, Игорь!

----------

Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> ну и ну!


Иддхи )

----------


## Кауко

> Что значит - для любителей ада приготовлен ад?) Вы видели хоть раз людей в здравом уме, которым нравится перспектива вечного страдания?)


Нет, но насмотрелся на достаточное количество дураков, наивно полагающих, будто совершаемые ими грязные дела не возымеют последствий.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Буддизм очень оптимистичен. Он даёт смысл. Потому, что если бы Будда говорил только о первой истине, от такого учения было бы мало толку. Но Будда говорит и о причинах и о состоянии при котором страданий нет. И, самое главное для нас, о методах избавления от причин страданий.
> Более того, буддизм - одна из немногих религий (возможно, что даже единственная), которая уповает не на милость божию (т.е. так или иначе на каприз какого-либо божества), а на личную работу. Что может быть более оптимистичного, как не знание того, что всё (и благие плоды и неблагие) в наших руках?


Перечитывала бы и перечитывала!

----------

Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Исходя из слов Далай-Ламы о том, что можно быть буддистом и при этом оставаться христианином, следует, что нравственное и духовное содержание практик превыше формального определения конфессии.
> 
> Сущностных противоречий между буддизмом и христианством быть не должно: буддизм признаёт и допускает практики любых традиций, ведущие к нравственному совершенствованию и освобождению от страданий. Христианство признаёт Будду как Св. Иоасафа. Техника христианской исихии (например, "иисусова молитва" в православии) близка некоторым медитационным техникам.
> 
> Есть некоторые формальные различия - например, в отношении к магии, к нематериальным живым существам, в понимании "самостности" и личностных аспектов.


А если исходить из слов Будды, то он много раз повторял бхиккху что святая жизнь не живётся ради отчищения морали, получения еды, уважения, славы и тд, но Исключительно (с большой буквы И) ради реализации Прекращения.
МН24, МН 29 например.

Также без Правильного Взгляда нету фундамента для Б8П, а значит и самого пути Прекращения.

Также повторю что Будда говорил бхиккху что 4 брахмавихары (дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, равностность принятия) - аничча, дуккха и анатта.

Путь это путь, плод это плод.

Возможно, в других направлениях буддизма - брахмавихары - самоцель, но этого нет в тхераваде.

----------

Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Кауко

> А если исходить из слов Будды, то он много раз повторял бхиккху что святая жизнь не живётся ради отчищения морали, получения еды, уважения, славы и тд, но Исключительно (с большой буквы И) ради реализации Прекращения.
> МН24 например.
> 
> Также без Правильного Взгляда нету фундамента для Б8П, а значит и самого пути Прекращения.
> 
> Также повторю что Будда говорил бхиккху что 4 брахмавихары (дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, равностность принятия) - аничча, дуккха и анатта.
> 
> Путь это путь, плод это плод.
> 
> Возможно, в других направлениях буддизма - брахмавихары - самоцель, но этого нет в тхераваде.


Поясните, пожалуйста: что означают синие аббревиатуры в Ваших ответах?
В каком именно тексте говорится о том, что "4 брахмавихары (дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, равностность принятия) - аничча, дуккха и анатта"?

----------


## Федор Ф

> Возможно, в других направлениях буддизма - брахмавихары - самоцель, но этого нет в тхераваде.


Не самоцель, но необходимый этап. 
Есть сутта "Сменные колесницы". О том, что путь предпринимается не ради нравственности, не ради Правильных взглядов и т.д., а только ради освобождения. Цель одна. Но без всех этапов, перечисленных в сутте - освобождения не достичь. Их Будда и называет сменными колесницами, которые, сменяя друг друга, доставляют человека к цели.

----------

Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Поясните, пожалуйста: что означают синие аббревиатуры в Ваших ответах?
> В каком именно тексте говорится о том, что "4 брахмавихары (дружелюбие, сострадание, сорадование, равностность принятия) - аничча, дуккха и анатта"?


МН 24 это - Маджжима Никая сутта номер 24, книга Палийского Канона раздела Суттанты.
Синим - потомучто слово Будды. 
(Также, не знаю на сколько это действительно, но ученые установили что написание синим цветом лучше задействует "размышление". Тоесть например есть учителя в школах которые корректируют синим цветом, а не красным, ибо красный цвет ассоциируется с наказанием, опасностью и не стимулирует размышление, но стыд/обиду, в то время как ошибки нужны для обучения. Лотос растёт в грязи.)

По памяти сутту где он это говорит о брахмавихарах - не помню, но если часик подождёте то вставлю её в это сообщение.
МН52
"Then again, a monk keeps pervading the first direction[2] with an awareness imbued with good will, likewise the second, likewise the third, likewise the fourth. Thus above, below, & all around, everywhere, in its entirety, he keeps pervading the all-encompassing cosmos with an awareness imbued with good will — abundant, expansive, immeasurable, without hostility, without ill will. He reflects on this and discerns, 'This awareness-release through good will is fabricated & intended. Now whatever is fabricated & intended is inconstant & subject to cessation.' *Staying right there*, he reaches the ending of the mental fermentations. *Or, if not*, then — through this very Dhamma-passion, this Dhamma-delight, and from the total wasting away of the first five Fetters — he is due to be reborn [in the Pure Abodes], there to be totally unbound, never again to return from that world.

"This too, householder, is a single quality declared by the Blessed One — the one who knows, the one who sees, worthy & rightly self-awakened — where the unreleased mind of a monk who dwells there heedful, ardent, & resolute becomes released, or his unended fermentations go to their total ending, or he attains the unexcelled security from the yoke that he had not attained before.

[Similarly with awareness-release through compassion, through appreciation, & through equanimity.]

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Для меня "прелесть" -- это что-то прелестное(


Прелесть - от слова прельщение, соблазн.

----------

Аурум (09.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Кроме того: благая мотивация (сострадание  к другим существам) не может быть причиной дукхи. Причина дукхи - загрязнённые представления.


Сострадание как раз и рождается от грязи в глазах, а именно от цепляния ума, от со-страдания, от отождествления с чужим страданием. 
А цепочка патиццасамуппады должна рваться именно в месте между чувством и жаждой (МН38). 

Посмотрите как страдают некоторые веганы и другие любители животных (типо меня), а всё потому, что перевес в сторону сострадания по отношению к мудрости, одно крыло большое а другое поменьше, и птица уходит в пике, или как это называется.

В то время как в МН112, Будда говорит какие вопросы должы быть заданны тому кто утверждает своё Освобождение, и как он должен на них ответить. На один из вопросов он говорит что - его ум не цепляется, не реагирует, независим, не тронут, не запятнан ни видимым ни слышемым ни унюханным ни попробавынным ни почувствованным ни узнанным. И это, говорит Будда - правильный ответ.

Также, нами всеми любимый Бахия, освободился именно так.

Да, Фёдор, всё правельно, это необходимо, но всеголишь инструмент.

----------


## Жека

Что есть Випассана? Оставьте дхьяны в покое, это лишь инструмент!

...Занимаясь постоянным отслеживанием растворения объектов, а также актов их познания, йогин видит: “Ничто не остается постоянным даже на мгновение, даже на время вспышки молнии. Я не осознавал этого раньше. Как оно прекращалось и исчезало в прошлом, так оно будет прекращаться и исчезать в будущем”. Нужно отследить такое размышление. Кроме того, посреди созерцаний медитирующий, по всей вероятности, осознает ужас существования. Он размышляет: “Человек наслаждается жизнью, не зная истины. Теперь, когда я знаю истину постоянного растворения, жизнь действительно страшна. Можно умереть в любой момент растворения. Само начало этой жизни ужасно, как и бесконечно повторяющиеся возникновения. Страшно переживать, что без настоящих черт и форм кажутся реальными возникновения. Кажутся реальными попытки остановить меняющиеся явления ради благополучия и счастья. Страшно перерождаться, потому что это будет повторение всегда прекращающихся и исчезающих объектов. Действительно ужасно быть старым, умирать, испытывать печаль, слезы, боль, горе и отчаяние”. Такое размышление нужно отследить и отбросить.
Затем медитирующий видит, что нет никакой опоры, и как бы ослабевает умом и телом. Он охвачен унынием. Он уже не бодр и не воодушевлен. Но ему не стоит отчаиваться. Это его состояние – признак прогресса видения-как-есть (випашьяна), и всего лишь печаль из-за осознания ужаса бытия. Он должен отследить такое размышление, и по мере того как он будет продолжать отслеживать появление объектов, одного за другим, это чувство печали скоро пройдет. Но если он на некоторое время пропустит созерцание, то печаль может утвердиться, и его может одолеть страх. Страх такого типа не связан с прямым знанием. Поэтому нужно тщательно предупреждать появление нежелательного страха с помощью энергичного созерцания.
Опять же посреди процесса отслеживания объектов он, вероятно, будет находить недостатки: “Этот процесс ума и тела непостоянен, и потому не приносит удовлетворения. Не было ничего хорошего в том, чтобы родиться. И нет ничего хорошего в том, чтобы продолжать существовать. Разочаровываешься, видя появление кажущихся определенными черт и форм объектов, тогда как фактически они нереальны. Напрасно прилагать усилия в поисках благополучия и счастья. Рождение нежелательно. Ужасны старость, смерть, плач, боль, горе и отчаяние”. Такое размышление нужно тоже отследить. Затем практикующий обычно чувствует, что тело и ум как объект, и отслеживающее их сознание, очень грубы, низки, ничтожны. Отслеживая их возникновение и исчезновение, он испытывает к ним отвращение. Он может увидеть, как его собственное тело разрушается и разлагается; он видит, что оно очень непрочное. На этой стадии, когда медитирующий отслеживает все возникающее в теле и в уме, он пропитывается отвращением к ним. Хотя он очень ясно осознает их растворение, последовательно и качественно их отслеживая, он перестает быть бодрым и энергичным. Его созерцание связано с отвращением; поэтому он становится ленивым. Тем не менее он не может отказаться от созерцания, - как человек, идущий по грязной, слякотной дороге, чувствует отвращение к каждому шагу, и все же не может остановиться. Волей-неволей ему приходится шагать дальше. В это время он замечает, что человеческая обитель подвержена процессу распада, и его не прельщает перспектива повторного рождения в человеческом облике, будь то облик мужчины или женщины, король или мультимиллионер. Те же чувства он испытывает по отношению к небесным обителям.
...На этой стадии практикующий испытывает удовлетворение, зная, что нет никакого “Я”, “мое”, “он”, “его”, и что возникают только конструкции; только одни конструкции познают другие. Он также радуется, отслеживая объекты один за другим. Он не устает отслеживать объекты один за другим. Он не устает долгое время их отслеживать. Он свободен от болезненных чувств. Так что какую бы позу он ни принял, он может долго в ней оставаться. Сидя или лежа, он может продолжать созерцать два или три часа, не ощущая никакого неудобства, проводя время без утомления. Собравшись некоторое время созерцать, он может продолжать это два или три часа. Даже после этого его поза настолько же устойчива, как и вначале.
Нужно подумать о следующей стадии: знание желания освобождения. Охваченный страстным желанием освободиться от конструкций, он должен стремиться к соответствующему знанию, и вскоре, после некоторых усилий, это знание придет. Когда практикующий переходит на следующую более высокую стадию, он испытывает боли, желание менять позу, его беспокоит неудовлетворенность, но он приобретает знание наблюдения. Затем медитирующий должен направить свой ум на знание беспристрастия.
(Махаси Саядо Тхера).

----------

Ittosai (09.08.2013), Styeba (09.08.2013), Thaitali (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Игорь Лещенко, ну что Вы волнуетесь? Настройтесь на построение хороших отношений в семье и с окружающими, воспитание хороших детишек и вообще практику 10 благих деяний :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

В причинно-следственную связь Вы хоть верите? Тоесть, если делать кому-то плохо, то это Вам вернется? :Smilie:  По делам его воздастся ему? Ну, это функционирует и в буддизме, и даже идея Бога или его отсутствия на это никак не влияет.

Заслуг у Вас маловато пока, чтобы увидеть Первую Благородную хотя бы чуть-чуть, вон, Вы даже свои сильные сомнения не видите как страдательность.

Буддизм дело непростое - сначала Вам придется создать набор правильных концепций согласно Пути, чтобы обуздать свой ум и искоренить омрачения, а потом отказаться вообще от всяческих концепций и увидеть все явления напрямую.

Вы даже в себе не покопались пока - надо ведь четко понимать свою страдательность, ненависть, неприятие чего-то, гордыню, привязанность к приятному и непонимание сути вещей. С этого надо начинать, если получается.

Но у Вас не получается, значит, пока помогайте другим и старайтесь не причинять им вред. Думайте, что говорите и что делаете со стороны 10 Благих.

При этом троллить на буддийском форуме необязательно :Smilie:

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Эделизи (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

В Каноне упоминаются брахманы, которые могли вспоминать прошлые жизни, кто- то очень далекие, кто- то не так много. Если человек вспомнил сто жизней, то у него ощущение, что перед этим ничего не было, и для него это правда. Не знаю, что там вспомнил Иисус, но, видимо, небесные миры ему виделись достаточно ясно. Он, наверное, действительно верил в их вечность и вел туда людей.
В одной сутте Будда говорит, что очень давно он сам был учителем, который отправлял своих последователей к Брахме, уча их чистой жизни. Так что, возможно, это некая парадигма всех великих учителей - ведь дхьяны были у многих, и у христиан, и особенно у индуистов. Их интерпретация (блаженство, пустота, невосприятие ничего) - вопрос развитости ума. Нужно иметь огромные парами, чтобы понять обусловленность и сконструированность самых высших, самых тонких состояний, когда даже все функции тела останавливаются. 
Будда - понял. 
Здесь все довольно очевидно: так как дхьяна сконструирована умом, то ум склоняется к этому виду существования и "падает" туда после смерти. Однако "сабба санкхара аничча", и после того, как причины, создавшие этот вид бытия, приходят к концу, случается что- то иное.
Непредказуемость и отсутствие "дна", стабильности - это и есть страдание. Если что- то существует, то это страдание. Если ничего не существует, это отсутствие страдания.
Ум, свободный от добра и зла - вот что ум, который достиг Ниббаны.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Thaitali (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Кауко (09.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013), Эделизи (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Сущностных противоречий между буддизмом и христианством быть не должно...


Да ладно!

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Жека (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Есть некоторые формальные различия - например, в понимании "самостности" ...


Ничего себе - формальность! :Facepalm:

----------

Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Да ладно!


Все эти сравнения - они от того, что нет понимания, на самом деле.
До его появления можно изучать другие религии, йогу, гипноз, что угодно. Это нормально.
Но выше Сатипаттханы, выше Трех характеристик и четырех Ария Сачча - выше этого нет ничего. Все сравнения исчезают, все другие взгляды просто становятся безразличными.
Пытаться остаться "с Христом" и стать буддистом - это путь в никуда.

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Eugeny (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Эделизи (09.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Не знаю, что там вспомнил Иисус, но, видимо, небесные миры ему виделись достаточно ясно. Он, наверное, действительно верил в их вечность и вел туда людей.


Так в ДН1 описывается в точности, что он видел -)

Время от времени, монахи, настает пора, когда по истечению длительного периода этот мир развертывается. Когда развертывается мир, то появляется пустой дворец Брахмы. И тогда то или иное существо, оттого ли, что окончился его срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляет существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождается во дворце Брахмы. Там оно находится долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

Там у него, пребывающего долгое время в одиночестве, возникает тревога, неудовлетворенность, беспокойство: «О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!» Тогда другие существа, оттого ли, что окончился срок или окончилось действие заслуг, оставляют существование в сонме сияния и вновь рождаются во дворце Брахмы спутниками того существа. Там они находятся долгое, длительное время, состоя из разума, питаясь радостью, излучая собой сияние, двигаясь в пространстве, пребывая во славе.

Тогда, монахи, то существо, которое первым родилось вновь, говорит себе так: «Я – Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный, непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего! Мною сотворены эти существа. В чем же причина?
Ведь раньше я сказал себе так: «О, если бы и другие существа могли достичь здешнего состояния!» Таково было стремление моего разума, и вот другие существа, достигли здешнего состояния. И те существа, которые позже родились вновь, тоже говорят себе так: «Ведь он – досточтимый Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный, непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего. Мы сотворены этим почтенным Брахмой. В чем же причина? Ведь мы видели, что он первым родился здесь вновь, а мы позже родились вновь».

И вот, монахи, то существо, которое первым родилось вновь, бывает долговечнее, и красивее, и сильнее, те же существа, которые позже родились вновь, бывают недолговечнее, и некрасивее, и бессильнее.

И может произойти так, монахи, что то или иное существо, оставив существование в этом сонме, достигает здешнего земного состояния. Достигнув здешнего состояния, оно оставляет дом и странствует бездомным. Оставив дом и будучи бездомным странником, оно благодаря усердию, благодаря усилию, благодаря прилежанию, благодаря серьезности, благодаря правильному умонастрою, обретает такую сосредоточенность разума, что вспоминает сосредоточенным разумом то место, где пребывало в прежнем существовании, но не вспоминает другого места, кроме него. И оно говорит: «Ведь тот досточтимый Брахма, великий Брахма, победоносный непобедимый, всевидящий, всесильный, владыка, творец, созидатель, наилучший устроитель, повелитель, отец бывшего и будущего – досточтимый Брахма, которым мы сотворены, постоянен, стоек, вечен, не подвержен изменению и вечно пребывает таким. Мы же, которые были сотворены этим Брахмой, – мы достигли здешнего земного состояния непостоянными, нестойкими, недолговечными, поверженными уходу из существования».

----------

Al Tolstykh (12.08.2013), Ittosai (09.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Балдинг (12.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Жека (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (09.08.2013), Эделизи (12.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

Игорь правильные вопросы задает, не надо его критиковать.
А то опять "заслуг мало", "зачем Вам буддизм", "зачем Вам тхеравада"  :Frown: 

Общий тон подобных вопросов, где смысл и где истина?
Многие философы (например Ницше, Юм) подвергали сомнению истину, как единое основание мира,
причинно-следственность, и смысл вообще как категорию.

Если, грубо говоря, представить, что 
смысла - нет, 
истины - нет,
причина не обуславливает следствие, то эти вопросы попросту аннигилируют, как электрон с позитроном.

Буддизм уникальная система, которая заточена под неискушенный ум.
Буддизм не отрицает причину, он говорит что она есть, но где-то там далеко и не надо ее искать.
Буддизм не отрицает смысл, потому что единственный смысл существования в бесконечном колесе самсары может быть только разъятие скандх.
Ну подумайте, какой может быть смысл в любом другом действии, если оно будет повторятся бесконечное количество раз?
Любое самое "доброе" действие дискредитирует само себя!
Единственный смысл - это остановка.
Другое дело, что такой "смысл" - это как соломинка или веточка за которую держится идущий по краю пропасти.
Удержать - не удержит, но так спокойней.

Надо обладать сверхчеловеческой смелостью, чтобы заглянуть в вечность без такой веточки. 
Многие говорят, что они - атеисты, хотя таковыми не являются.
Это как раз тот момент, когда буддизм будет не нужен, и вопросов без ответов не останется.
Т.е. либо ответы будут получены, либо вопросов не будет.

----------

Денис Нагомиров (09.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (11.08.2013), Степан Т (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Игорь правильные вопросы задает, не надо его критиковать.
> А то опять "заслуг мало", "зачем Вам буддизм", "зачем Вам тхеравада" 
> 
> Общий тон подобных вопросов, где смысл и где истина?


Никто бы не критиковал, если бы Игоря действительно интересовали смысл и истина. А то подайте мне такую истину, чтобы она меня устраивала (религия должна воодушевлять, каждый день должен приносить радость, жизнь должна быть благостной, а все прочее - от лукавого)!

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Тао (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

> Никто бы не критиковал, если бы Игоря действительно интересовали смысл и истина. А то подайте мне такую истину, чтобы она меня устраивала (религия должна воодушевлять, каждый день должен приносить радость, жизнь должна быть благостной, а все прочее - от лукавого)!


Это ментальный онанизм  :Smilie: 
Я читал очень интересную статью одного кинопродюсера и там была фраза,
что человек ходит в кинотеатр и ожидает получить адекватное количество раздражителей на площади экрана.
Видите, как продюсеры о развлекательном жанре утилитарно говорят - "количество раздражителей/м2 экрана"  :Smilie: 

Конечно, когда ощущения от обычных "раздражителей" притупляются, ищутся новые.
И религия становится более изощренным устройством для ментального онанизма.
Кому-то, матери Терезе например, надоедает все таки, не вставляет уже так как раньше.

----------

Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Удивительно кого-то на буддизм затачивать - это самому человеку должно быть ясно, зачем ему буддизм.

Приходить сюда, чтобы тебя уверили, чтобы за тебя все разжевали и убедили тебя в необходимости практики - совершенно бесполезно.

Следование буддизму вообще не получается при идее Бога-Творца, Бедного Дьявола, на которого повесили все собственные омрачения, - это азы. Идею Бога-Творца надо тщательно разобрать и отбросить, только тогда получится следование буддизму. 

Я сама когда-то тщательно забыла православие. И только тогда в голове перестал существовать хаос по поводу Пути и правильных взглядов. Мы же не объясняем русский язык через химию?

И вообще, если человек не видит собственной страдательности и считает, что буддизм ведет к обездушиванию - что толку тут призывать к чему-то? Тут явно основы надо изучать, размышлять и для начала понять - зачем вообще тебе буддизм и к чему он именно ведет.

----------

Styeba (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

Мне так показалось, что это были риторические вопросы, из серии "что если".
Ну ладно, автор придет, пояснит.

----------

Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Его Святейшество Далай-Лама сказал так: можно практиковать любую традицию в той мере, в которой она соответствует Буддадхарме. "Можно быть христианином и при этом оставаться буддистом". Это достоверные слова Далай-Ламы. Слышанные мной лично от ЕС.


Так никто и не спорит, что слышали. Он сказал - Вы услышали! :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Меня терзают смутные сомнения (после общения с Натальей, да, обсуждали эту тему), что джхана - это некое психофизиологическое переживание, получаемое в состоянии глубокой концентрации, а вот именно религиозную направленность (или другую) придаёт ему сам ум, в зависимости от своего содержания.
> У Иисуса тоже ведь были джханы, после которых он поверил в Бога и получил иддхи. Вот иддхи сейчас рассматривать не будем, но в результате джханы Он увидел (или почувствовал) Бога и уверовал в Него. А почему у буддистов это же явление приводит наоборот к безличности, и отрицании идеи бога и т.д?


Состояние джханы в буддизме - это "инструмент" позволяющий наиболее эффективно практиковать видение как есть (виппасана). В состоянии джханы ум обладает огромной мощью и чистотой, а также остротой и ясностью распознавания, благодаря чему это состояние идеально подходит для практики випассаны. Тогда как в других традициях джханы имеют самые разноообразные цели и значения; т.е. как Вы правильно заметили, в зависимости от своего содержания (религиозного, культурного и т.д.) ум придаёт полученному опыту медитативного сосредоточения ту или иную направленность - будь то "благодать", соединение с Богом, растворение в Абсолюте и т.д. Также не стоит забывать, что путь буддиста начинается с развития Правильных взглядов. Именно с развития, а не принятия каких-то положений в качестве догм. Это правильный способ рассмотрения жизни, природы и мира - такими, какие они есть на самом деле. Этот фактор пути служит тому, чтобы понять, как устроена реальность.  Он даёт понимание причин существования человека, страдания, болезни, старения, смерти, существования жажды, злобы, невежества. Правильные взгляды начинаются с концепций и суждений, но за счёт практики Правильного Сосредоточения, этот фактор постепенно преображается в мудрость, которая может изничтожить пороки ума. Так благодаря джхане, практикуемой в контексте Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, можно ясно увидеть возникновение и исчезновение телесных и умственных процессов. А через прямое знание возникновения и исчезновения телесных и умственных процессов можно навсегда искоренить загрязнения ума, что и является Ниббаной, видимой уже в этой самой жизни. 




> Здесь поможет такой пример. Человек родился в жестокой тюрьме, вырос в ней и проводил там всё своё время. Всё, что он знал когда-либо, было тюремной жизнью. Он даже не подозревал, что за пределами тюрьмы может что-то быть. Поэтому он наслаждался тем, что доступно в тюрьме. Позитивисты, которые ходят на тюремные семинары, начинают считать, что жестокая тюрьма - это чудесное место. Они даже сочиняют песни, типа: «Все тюрьмы прекрасны и восхитительны … чудесный Бог создал их!». Другие начинают увлекаться социальным услужением, сострадательно украшая тюремные камеры других заключённых. Когда кого-то пытают или наказывают в тюрьме, они считают, что что-то пошло не так, и ищут виновных. Если кто-то заподозрит, что сама природа тюрьмы - это страдание, то его начинают считать пессимистом и предлагают «наладить свою жизнь». Одной ночью один из заключённых находит дверь, ведущую из тюрьмы, и выбирается. Только тогда он осознаёт, что тюрьме как таковой присуще страдание, и сделать её иной попросту невозможно. Он отправляется назад, чтобы обо всём рассказать своим приятелям. Большинство ему не верят. Они не могут себе представить что-то иное, помимо тюрьмы. Когда он говорит, что тюрьма полна страданий, а прекращение заключения - это счастье, его обвиняют в бегстве от жизни. 
> Некоторые люди порицают меня: «Вы, монахи, просто пытаетесь убежать от реального мира!». Я отвечаю: «Отлично! Хоть ещё кто-то наконец понял буддизм!». Что такого плохого в том, чтобы убежать от жизни, особенно когда вы осознаёте, что реальный мир и есть жестокая тюрьма?
> Опыт просветления Будда начал с опыта джхан. Эти стадии «отпускания» также являются и этапами всё увеличивающегося блаженства. После джханы вы можете рассмотреть причину, почему эти джханы куда более чисты и куда более приятны, чем наилучшее счастье в обычной человеческой жизни. В чём причина такого блаженства? Аджан Чаа обычно говорил, что это подобно тому, как будто у вас на шее постоянно была верёвка - так долго, что вы себя без неё не помните. Однажды верёвка спадает. То блаженство и лёгкость, которые вы ощущаете, происходят потому, что вы сбросили тяжкий груз страданий. Экстаз джханы случается потому, что вы убежали - временно - от того, что люди называют «реальным миром». Когда Будда рассмотрел джхану, он понял, что реальный мир - это страдание, это подобно тюрьме, а освобождение от него - это блаженство. Он смог узнать это только когда вышел за пределы тюрьмы. В этом заключается одна из целей достижения джханы, которая также называется «вимоккха», то есть «освобождение».


Аджан Брам

----------

AndyZ (12.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (09.08.2013), Богдан Б (13.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013), Федор Ф (10.08.2013), Фил (09.08.2013)

----------


## Фил

Вечные поиски причины для всего и вся привели западное общество к тому, что люди придумали, 
что причиной страдания является вина (грех).
Причем виновен человек изначально.
Как бы то ни было, в какой бы "антихристианском" или "атеистическом" окружении мы ни росли, это вшито с рождения,
что ты страдаешь, потому что ты виноват.
Не "причина и следствие", а "причина и наказание"!

Какое облегчение разделить наконец страдание и чувство вины.
Что страдать ты можешь также и в случае если твоей вины здесь нет.
Уже страдать как-то легче, получается ты - отдельно, страдание - отдельно.

Я буквально на днях только это осознал.

----------

Мира Смирнова (09.08.2013), Сергей Ч (09.08.2013), Топпер- (09.08.2013)

----------


## Игорь Лещенко

Хороший НЛП-ский текст. Так всё подобрано, что в голову рядового читающего проскакивает гладко, не вызывая вопросов. Но для критичного взгялда видны манипулятивные точки. Сейчас поясню.




> Что есть Випассана? Оставьте дхьяны в покое, это лишь инструмент!
> 
> ...Занимаясь постоянным отслеживанием растворения объектов, а также актов их познания, йогин видит: “Ничто не остается постоянным даже на мгновение, даже на время вспышки молнии. Я не осознавал этого раньше. Как оно прекращалось и исчезало в прошлом, так оно будет прекращаться и исчезать в будущем”.
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Повторю вопрос - на основании чего непостоянство связали со страданием? Непостоянство точно так-же можно связать и со счастьем (ведт оно означает, что любое страдание не вечно, что стагнация невозможна, что за поворотом - новый интересный поворот. Но, тем не менее, такова сила печатного слова, что прочитав этот отрывок я уже баюсь-баюсь
> 
> ...

----------

Ашвария (12.08.2013), Лери (11.08.2013), Фил (12.08.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Хороший НЛП-ский текст. Так всё подобрано, что в голову рядового читающего проскакивает гладко, не вызывая вопросов. Но для критичного взгялда видны манипулятивные точки. Сейчас поясню.


здесь описаны некоторые из 16 стадий просветления (the 16 stages of insight meditation). Эти стадии инсайта проходят все, кто практикует правильно, независимо от их желания и наличия предварительных установок. Степень интенсивнсти осознания у всех разная, но эти стадии важны для прогресса в практике

----------


## Zom

> здесь описаны некоторые из 16 стадий просветления (the 16 stages of insight meditation). Эти стадии инсайта проходят все, кто практикует правильно, независимо от их желания и наличия предварительных установок. Степень интенсивнсти осознания у всех разная, но эти стадии важны для прогресса в практике


Можете цитатой на слова Будды подтвердить это утверждение?

PS: Вопрос риторический, потому что не сможете, ибо Будда такого не говорил. В Тхераваде есть набор текстов под названием "буддавачана" - слова самого Будды. И вот там подобных заявлений нет.

----------

Ашвария (12.08.2013), Лери (12.08.2013), Топпер- (12.08.2013), Фил (12.08.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Можете цитатой на слова Будды подтвердить это утверждение?]


ссылки на источники  о стадиях инсайта(16ти ньянах) в процессе практики Випассаны:
Visuddhimagga, главы 18-23 http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...cation2011.pdf
Mahasi Sayadaw,The Progress of Insight and Practical Insight Meditation http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a...ress.html#fn-1
здесь ссылки на сутты:
http://www.leighb.com/7sop16ik.htm

----------

Топпер- (12.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Да, там есть. Но всегда нужно помнить, что Висуддхимагга написана через ~1000 лет после жизни Будды и является авторским трудом одного монаха. Другими словами, Будда такого не говорил.

----------

Лери (12.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Не имеет значения, 16 стадий или 116.
Человек достигает магга пхала в тот момент, когда сходятся все причины и условия. Были случаи, когда люди достигали арахатства, глядя на текущую воду или на лотос. 
Будда никогда не давал жестких фиксированных практик. Он подбирал объект медитации для каждого человека, исходя их особенностей его характера. Кому- то трупы, кому- то - цветы.
Махаси Саядо делает акцент на отслеживании движений живота, а сам метод 100% основан на Сатипаттхане. Прежде чем критиковать его, Гоенко или техники других учителей, нужно сначала попробовать следовать этим техникам, а не начитаться критики и потом постить ее на форумах, типа, я все знаю лучше всех.
Для автора темы. 
Вам неясно, почему ям аниччам, там дукхам (что непостоянно, то страдание).
Не только вам, надо заметить, это смущает многих людей. Попробуйте поразмышлять над тем, что вы не являетесь "творцом" своего существования, но являетесь его жертвой в силу закона непостоянства. Ни в чем, ни в одной вещи внутри или снаружи вы не можете найти основы, стабильности. С вами в любой момент может случиться все, что угодно - вы можете потерять ногу, ослепнуть, ваши близкие в любой момент могут погибнуть и так далее.
Вы не можете контролировать ничего в этом мире, но лишь переживать эту игру причин, условий и следствий. Это ужасно, на самом деле. Но чтобы это понять, нужно, очевидно, пройти многие другие стадии.

----------

Styeba (13.08.2013), Thaitali (13.08.2013), Tong Po (13.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (13.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Махаси Саядо делает акцент на отслеживании движений живота, а сам метод 100% основан на Сатипаттхане. Прежде чем критиковать его, Гоенко или техники других учителей, нужно сначала попробовать следовать этим техникам, а не начитаться критики и потом постить ее на форумах, типа, я все знаю лучше всех.


Простите, но это из разряда "Сперва добейся" )) 
Чтоб понять, что что-либо, предлагаемое в качестве "единственно правильной буддийской практики" не является на деле таким уж правильным, не нужно это практиковать тыщщу лет. Достаточно хорошо знать слово Будды. И, кстати, критикую я всё тот же нью-эйдж подход: "Упрись рогом в некую медитативную технику, и ты всего достигнешь". Это не работает .)

----------

Топпер- (13.08.2013), Фил (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Странно..почему-то всегда думал что нью-эйдж подход- это скакать по разным медитативным техникам так ничего и не добившись в итоге :Wink:

----------

Styeba (13.08.2013), Tong Po (13.08.2013), Аурум (14.08.2013), Жека (14.08.2013), Нико (13.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Ну это я так, несколько обобщив. Все современные "медитативные техники", которым строго и однотипно, "конвеерно" учат в различных буддийских медитационных центрах - это новодел, они начали появляться в конце 19, начале 20 века. И во всех случаях сценарий один и тот же. Был некий монах или мирянин, потом он раскрутился (или его раскрутили), и дальше он предложил некий метод, который взяли за эдакий "неизменный стандарт": ни шаг влево, ни шаг вправо - нужно делать именно вот так. Поскольку Дхамма Будды на самом деле очень сложна и комплексна, и представляет собой вовсе не "технику", а, скорее, правильную жизнь во всевозможных аспектах, нюансах и деталях (притом, в самом широком смысле этого слова), и посему, очень трудно изучить её за один присест - то изолированные и достаточно примитивные методы стали пользоваться большим спросом. Всё легко, доступно, делай вот так и вот так и ты в нирване. С течением лет и десятилетий всё это вылилось в конвеерные методики типа современных "випассан" разного толка. Поэтому, по сути, и нью-эйдж - т.е. "возникшее в новом веке" .)

----------

Such (15.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (13.08.2013), Ритл (14.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013), Фил (13.08.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

Ну раз всё нью-эйдж,то тогда нет вообще методов конкретно дошедших до нас..только реконструкции на основе понимания Сатипатханы различными учителями. Тогда уж лучше Вимуттимаггу брать за самый ранний источник по практике. А насчёт строгости метода не знаю..даже в той же линии Махаси Саядо как вариант не всегда советуют сосредотачиваться именно на поднятии и опускании стенки живота..одна из бирманских наставниц писала что можно практиковать отслеживая дыхание у верхней губы если кому так проще...

----------

Styeba (13.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

Да, имеется только реконструкция, конечно же. Самый дотошный метод реконструкции - он у Дост. Пааук Саядо, потому что он для своей "методики" не вырвал кусок, а взял всю Висуддхимаггу целиком (ну, не целиком... а только 2 и 3 части, где о сосредоточении и мудрости говорится). И от этого труда он также не отступает ни на малейший шаг влево или вправо, что характерно для современных "конвеерных систем". 

По мне - что Висуддимагга, что Випуттимагга, что самая старая Патисамбида - всё это хоть и древние, но, всё же, такие же схоластические попытки сделать как раз "шаблонно-конвеерную" систему для всех-и-вся. То есть, это было востребовано уже тогда, давно. Не знаю, получило ли оно распространение тогда, но, опять же, даже если и получило, то, видимо, вскоре тут же и угасло, потому что ни о каких таких системах не сохранилось исторических сведений в средние века ни на Ланке, ни в Тае, ни в Бирме. Пришлось реконструировать всё заново в конце 19 века. Но если рассматривать всю совокупность сутт, то там нет нигде никаких единственно-верных шаблонно-системных практик. Там всё очень комплексно, очень взаимосвязано, и нет "одного-единственного" объекта для медитации. Наоборот, всё множество предметов для медитации и памятования, а также для соответствующей настройки восприятия, излагается в суттах с конкретными практическими целями, но не глобальными, а, скажем так грубовато, "местечковыми". То есть, если на примере: если тебя в данный конкретный момент или небольшой период времени, одолевает похоть - ты идёшь и созерцаешь некий труп на кладбище в тех или иных стадиях разложения - какой найдёшь. Если чувствуешь некую сухость и отсутствие вдоховения - занимаешься памятованием о Сангхе, например. Если чрезмерно отвлекают мысли, занимаешься анапанасати. Если чрезмерно захвачен гордыней, занимаешься созерцанием и памятованием о непостоянстве. Ну и так далее - то есть "объектов много", но нет "единственного-для-тебя" на всём пути практики от и до. Это всё равно, как если бы кто говорил: "Хочешь приготовить блюдо? Вот тебе соль, она для тебя лучше всего подходит". Так не делается, так ничего не работает. Надо много всего, чтобы блюдо приготовить. 

Поэтому такие моменты, как наблюдать дыхание у губы или не у губы или вообще где угодно - это совершенно неважные, абсолютно незначимые детали. Сейчас с пеной у рта о них спорят, но мало кто задумывается о том, что Будда не считал это хоть сколько-нить важным - считал бы - чётко и много раз об этом бы сказал. А он не сказал об этом вообще ничего, и вообще подобные вещи не рассматривал. А вот те важные вещи, которые он рассматривал, которые часто повторял, часто раскрывал с разных позиций - вот на что следует обращать внимание. Но, удивительно, на такие вещи, почему-то, многие современные "учителя медитации" внимания вообще не обращают, и очень редко, если упоминают. Меня лично это поражает, как такое может быть. Видимо, причина опять-таки в том, чтобы всё упростить, сделать шаблонно-конвеерным, чтобы "было для всех и каждого одинаково".

----------

Алексей Каверин (13.08.2013), Ритл (14.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Каждый узел развязывается по разному, кажды сам знает свой узел, каждый сам его и должен развязать. 

Это и есть подход через систему 4БИ. Вот страдание, вот причина, вот избавление, вот путь.
У меня есть узел - я вижу что он завязан так и так - а значит его можно развязать - вот так и вот так.

Сделать стандартную развязку - невозможно. 
Будда дал метод анализа и важные чек-поинты, он не давал никаких тонкостей относительно практики, и куда смотреть: на губу, живот или писюн - дело каждого. Там где есть расхождения - там всё индивидуально, в режиме ручной настройке. Если бы Будда сказал что делать надо тольк так то разхождений небылобы. (конечно при условии сферического буддизма в вакууме, где все знают Канон и следуют Учению Канона).

А покачто Ламрим, ой ! Канон, никто не читает, и покачто люди берут прибежище в учителях, а не в Будде - секты процветают.

----------

Zom (13.08.2013), Ритл (14.08.2013), Топпер- (13.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Простите, но это из разряда "Сперва добейся" )) 
> Чтоб понять, что что-либо, предлагаемое в качестве "единственно правильной буддийской практики" не является на деле таким уж правильным, не нужно это практиковать тыщщу лет. Достаточно хорошо знать слово Будды. И, кстати, критикую я всё тот же нью-эйдж подход: "Упрись рогом в некую медитативную технику, и ты всего достигнешь". Это не работает .)


Что значит единственно правильной? Вы вообще хоть раз были в центре Махаси Саядо? Огульно критиковать, сидя в интернете и не имея опыта медитации - это, конечно, "работает".
Этот метод полностью основан на Сатипаттхане, которую Будду называл единственным способом очищения и освобождения живых существ.
Вы бы хоть узнали сначала, что именно критикуете. Смешно.

----------

Styeba (14.08.2013), Thaitali (14.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну это я так, несколько обобщив. Все современные "медитативные техники", которым строго и однотипно, "конвеерно" учат в различных буддийских медитационных центрах - это новодел, они начали появляться в конце 19, начале 20 века. И во всех случаях сценарий один и тот же. Был некий монах или мирянин, потом он раскрутился (или его раскрутили), и дальше он предложил некий метод, который взяли за эдакий "неизменный стандарт": ни шаг влево, ни шаг вправо - нужно делать именно вот так. Поскольку Дхамма Будды на самом деле очень сложна и комплексна, и представляет собой вовсе не "технику", а, скорее, правильную жизнь во всевозможных аспектах, нюансах и деталях (притом, в самом широком смысле этого слова), и посему, очень трудно изучить её за один присест - то изолированные и достаточно примитивные методы стали пользоваться большим спросом. Всё легко, доступно, делай вот так и вот так и ты в нирване. С течением лет и десятилетий всё это вылилось в конвеерные методики типа современных "випассан" разного толка. Поэтому, по сути, и нью-эйдж - т.е. "возникшее в новом веке" .)


Зом, вы были хоть на одном курсе Гоенки? Хоть в одном монастыре в Тайланде или Бирме прожили хотя бы пару месяцев?
У меня ощущение, что вы там где- то помедитировали неделю, ничего не получилось и вот вы годами на форумах отговариваете остальных  :Big Grin: 
И, если что, сам Канон и открытости Дхаммы для Запада это тоже "новодел" 19 века. Представьте, до этого европейцы знать не знали о том, что такое Типитака. Молились себе и постились... Такие дела.

----------

Styeba (14.08.2013), Thaitali (14.08.2013), Tong Po (14.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Что значит единственно правильной? Вы вообще хоть раз были в центре Махаси Саядо? Огульно критиковать, сидя в интернете и не имея опыта медитации - это, конечно, "работает".


Был.




> Хоть в одном монастыре в Тайланде или Бирме прожили хотя бы пару месяцев?


Жил.




> Вы бы хоть узнали сначала, что именно критикуете. Смешно.


Представьте, очень хорошо знаю, что критикую. А вот от вас пока что кроме горе-аргумента "Сперва добейся" я никакого конструктивного ответа не услышал.

----------

Фил (14.08.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Русские тхеравадины - суровые ребята (и девчата)  :Wink:

----------

AndyZ (14.08.2013), Zom (14.08.2013), Игорь Лещенко (21.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (14.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.08.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Русские тхеравадины - суровые ребята (и девчата)


не то слово )) впрочем, думаю, не только русские; это характерная особенность направления в целом -)

----------

Мира Смирнова (14.08.2013)

----------

